# Looking for a 7 x 14 Double Axle Enclosed..



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Just wondering what your guys thought are on trailers.

I am looking for a 7x14 V-Nose. I was leaning towoards a haulmark but I dont think they make a v-nose.

What are some other brands that are worth the money?

What can I expect to spend?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Id love to run one of these. http://www.haulmark.com/bumper-pull_car ... deltsvdt2/


----------

